# Training Isaac and Amber



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I was reading other articles and I started to feel guilty for what I have been doing to my birds. I've only owned the two for about one week, but I haven't allowed them out their cage.  The owner before me never trained them nor let them out of their cage, so they are very territorial and when I try to teach them, Amber tries snapping at me!

I want to help them and train them some before I go back to school. If anyone has any suggestions on how to start out training and trusting between me ad my tiels please put in your two-bits of information!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Try clicker training, I don't know much about it but I believe there is a thread on here about it. It's all about clicking at the right time and then offering a treat after. Also stick training is another good one, this'll keep your hands out of biting range. And you can try old a millet spray up to them for them to eat and then as they calm down, move your hand closer to them on the spray until they are in your hand eating it. But that'll take more than just one session.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm trying the millet training. My mom used to do that with Daisy, our deceased budgie, and got her hand trained in about 2 or 3 weeks. I just want to take it slow. lol


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, bonding with my four birds is still a little difficult. As soon as it seems they trust me and will walk on my hand and we sing together, they begin to distrust me and hiss. Is there any way to actually keep a stable relationship between us? II keep reading other people facing the same problems as me, but I don't see any definite answers or ways to help them.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

hahaha the funniest thing just happened for the third day in a row! Isaac was whistling like crazy the first day and he sounded so happy. At first I thought, hey, maybe he's happy because I'm home. So I go upstairs to find the cage door is open and he is missing! I freak out and start searching everywhere in my room. Come to find out, he is in the other room trying to woo Grace again. He is so obsessed with her it's ridiculous! She's not interested in you Isaac! hahaha. Because he's done it three times in a row, I have now put a string around the cage door, until I can figure out how he keeps opening it.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

hahaha, keep going  I would like to hear more .... and aybe pictures?  Good luck


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Hahaha everyone is sooo obsessed with pics! I'll try to get some this weekend now that I will have the time to ask my parents for help. Our camnera is old and so stupidly complicated.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, yall know I've been trying to train and bond with Jagger, Grace, Isaac, and Amber right? Well, it seems like lately they have regressed and have started to hiss and ignore me. We used to sing together and I used to be able to get Isaac, Grace, and Jagger to sit on my hand and eat millet. But recently everyone has began excessively hateful of me. I don't know what I did, but is there any way besides to millet to bond with them? They seem to not like millet anymore, when I offer it at least...


----------



## Dave & Tito (Aug 1, 2010)

Keep trying!

If I were you I'd start with target training. If you're not sure what that is just google it, but it's basically teaching your bird to touch the end of a stick with it's beak no matter where you place the stick. When they do, you offer a treat like millet spray, perhaps in your case also attached to the end of a stick. A clicker will help here.

With a bit of work your birds will me moving to wherever you want them to in the cage in order to touch the end of the stick. Soon after this the stick is placed near your hand, and the birds will be be climbing onto your hand to touch the stick.

Just an idea!

Good luck with your training, i't will all be worth it!


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

Are there wings clipped??? That would make taming them alot easier and safer. Taming takes time.....alot of outta cage time and alot of treats!! I find the best way to tame a bird is clip its wings and let it 'be on you' as much as possible. That may not be the god all mighty right way but its worked for me in the past. (Tilas just a baby so hes already tame =) but ive had older budgies and what not)


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm going to cut their wings. It seems like the best idea and the easiest to try bonding with them. I just wanted them to get more exercise by flying...


----------

